# Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???



## Clastron (12. Januar 2011)

*Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???*

Hallo, ich sollte mich mal für mein Kumpel nach ein Gaming Laptop umhören, was da was richtiges währe.
Die Preisspanne liegt bei 1000€ - 1200€.


MFG. Clastron


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???*

Was erwartet er sich denn als Leistung? Für das Budget bekommt er nicht mal die Leistung eines 500€ PCs - wenn das o.k ist, kann man weitersehen 


ach ja: eher 17 Zoll oder unter 17 Zoll?


----------



## Clastron (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???*

Was müsste man denn ausgeben wenn man die Leistung eines 1200€ PC möchte ?

eher 17 Zoll und drüber

MFG


----------



## Clastron (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???*

*Push*


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???*

ALso, zB das hier für 1600€: DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _HellMachine DTX #

wäre ca. so stark wie ein PC mit einer AMD 5770 oder eine Nvidia GTX 260. Also fernab eines 1200€-PCs.

Was für ne CPU und GRaka soll denn der PC haben, mit dem das Notebook mithalten können soll?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???*

dann schau mal bei mysn nach dem p701 nach das is nen 17 zoll läppi mit nem aktuellen sandy brigde cpu auf mobile basis uund der möglichkeit eine 485 m gtx reinzu schrauben. diese graka baut auf den gf 114 in VOLL ausbau auf . also 384 shader somit ist das nix weiter als eine runter getaktete GTX 560 Ti.die karte ist mit der desktop 460 gtx von der leistung her zu vergleichen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???*

Mit 4GB und ner 500GB HDD sind das dann knapp 1900€. Ein PC mit ner GTX 460 käm da auf ca. 600-700€ mit nem guten Quadcore.


----------



## Clastron (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche einen Gaming Laptop für 1000€ - 1200€ ???*

Also Vielen Dank für euere Post, er hat zu mir gesagt er hat schon einen gefunden. Welchen er jetzt nimmt weiß ich auch nicht genau. Trotzdem DANKE 

MFG. Clastron


----------

